# Hello!



## AlexD (Dec 18, 2014)

Hello, my names Alex and I'm from South Wales.. Up to about 2 years ago I couldn't stand drinking coffee. I have always loved the smell but I could never get to grips with the taste! It all changed when a friend forced me to drink a cup from origin coffee roasters based in Cornwall 2 summers back, wow were my eyes opened! I'm pretty addicted to coffee now and hate to use the words but I am a 'coffee snob'.. Since my friend introduced me to origin coffee he has quit the building trade and opened up his own coffee shop in Dinas powys, just outside cardiff called ' the plug ' I'll post another topic about that later.. I have been doing research and my knowledge of coffee is constantly growing day by day! I don't know why it took me so long to find this forum though!? I know this forum is going to further my knowledge even more.. Thanks and hello again!

Alex


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Croeso Alex!

What set up do you have at home?


----------



## AlexD (Dec 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Croeso Alex!
> 
> What set up do you have at home?


Well i made the mistake of buying a delonghi espresso machine which takes an age to do anything.. Wish I bought a used classic and saved some money after doing the research! But I have just got a couple of filter options to use at home, an aeropress and a v60... But being as my friends coffee shop is a 10 minute walk away I have been surviving by getting my coffee fix from there or going to Waterloo in Penarth.


----------

